# Are there Disney movies you DON'T like? Classics, even?



## JennyMP03

I feel like this is a deep, dark secret.  I love Disney, you understand, but I do not like these two movies, which are considered classics: 

Pinocchio and Dumbo. 

Whew, feels good to get that off my chest!  I like Dumbo as a character, but not as a movie.  I can't put my finger on why I dislike it.  

However, I must say, I just hate Pinocchio all around.  I don't like the story, the animation, or the characters (except Jiminy, maybe).  I like "When You Wish Upon a Star" but rarely associate it with the movie so much as with Disney as a whole (unfair, perhaps, I realize). I feel like such a jerk for it, but I just can't stand this movie.  And Monstro scared me as a kid.  Okay, okay, he still scares me now!   I admit, I think a lot of the detest stems from it all just being creepy to me.  

There are plenty of more recent Disney movies that I don't like (the direct to DVD sequels have always bothered me, except for the surprisingly good Aladdin trilogy).  But I feel guilt for harboring anything less but admiration for two beloved classics. 

Okay, I admitted it.  Let's hear yours! We won't yell at you... much.


----------



## jg121285

I actually liked Dumbo except for the trippy hallucination scene 

DGF and I did not care much for Alice in Wonderland (1951 cartoon). Almost the whole movie was like the drunk scene from Dumbo. We loved the live-action version that just came out though 

But of all the Disney movies we've seen our least favorite is Bedknobs and Broomsticks. Did not entertain us at all and it really dragged. We both fell asleep the first time we tried to watch it and I fell asleep again when I tried to watch it a second time.  <-- couldn't find a sleeping smiley


----------



## j&j620

Ok...here it goes... 

I do *NOT* like Bambi!

Whew, that felt good!


----------



## aftertoday

"The Black Cauldron". It's boring and scary and weird.

In terms of Pixar, though, I'm not crazy about "The Incredibles".


----------



## Robert29

This is a fun post...I never really got into 101 Dalmations.   Truthfully though, not really a dog person here so that may be why.  Never saw the live-action one - was it any better?


----------



## JennyMP03

*jg121285*, that hallucination scene is what I remember most from Dumbo! What a strange sequence. 

*j&j620*, I asked to receive Bambi as a gift, and though I got it, I've never watched that DVD.  It's like I felt I needed to have it for my Disney movie collection, but I don't actually want to watch it again.   There are certainly cute moments in it, but boy is it sad! 

*aftertoday*, I don't recall The Black Cauldon doing much for me either.  However, I'm a huuuuuuge fan of The Incredibles, but that may be because I'm a superhero geek in general.  

Thanks,  *Robert29*! You know, 101 Dalmations is not one of my favorites either.  I don't remember liking the live-action movie any better.  For me, I don't generally care for movies with animal characters as the focus; Finding Nemo and Robin Hood are the Disney exceptions, and I think that's because there are zero or few humans in those movies.  When the animals and humans begin interacting (such as in 101 Dalmations or the Fox and the Hound), I find it hard to suspend my disbelief.  Seems contrary to say since I apparently have no trouble with fish and birds chatting with each other.


----------



## j&j620

JennyMP03 said:


> *j&j620*, I asked to receive Bambi as a gift, and though I got it, I've never watched that DVD.  It's like I felt I needed to have it for my Disney movie collection, but I don't actually want to watch it again.   There are certainly cute moments in it, but boy is it sad!



Seriously!  My student teacher decided one rainy afternoon that she was going to show it to my kindergarten class.  I asked, "Are you sure you want to do that?" and she didn't really seem to understand why I was questioning her plan.  5 crying kiddos later, she got it.  Oh well, I guess it was a learning experience for her!


----------



## PK Disney Dork

This was a tough questions...but here are mine:

The Rescuers
Cinderella
Pocahontas


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

j&j620 said:


> Seriously!  My student teacher decided one rainy afternoon that she was going to show it to my kindergarten class.  I asked, "Are you sure you want to do that?" and she didn't really seem to understand why I was questioning her plan.  5 crying kiddos later, she got it.  Oh well, I guess it was a learning experience for her!



The first time I saw Bambi was when I was in kindergarten.  It was not a happy experience.

It sounds like we all have similar taste here-  

The only thing I like about Bambi is Thumperr.  Pinnochio is rather disturbing.   My kids are not crazy about Dumbo either but I like it.  BTW, 101 Dalmations is my DD's favorite movie.

Of the newer Disney classics I just didn't get Hercules or Pocohantas.  And from Pixar we don't like A Bug's Life Much.


----------



## raftislander

Hunchback of Notre Dame.  It has some beautiful music, but it came out when my daughter was fairly young and, afterward,  I was sorry that I had taken her to it.  Only time I ever felt that about a Disney movie.  May=ny years later we saw the stage show at the Studios- that was wonderful, much better than the movie.


----------



## TattooedMermaid

I agree with a lot of what people said. I don't like:

Dumbo
101 Dalmations
Bambi
Snow White

And I don't really like *gasp* Winnie the Pooh and his friends. 

None of these inspire hate or anything...maybe Snow White though... but just an "eh" feeling. I'm not sure how I feel about all the direct to video sequels either....


----------



## hulagirl87

Up...  it's sad and depressing, and the talking dog thing and the freaky bird Kevin were just too odd.  I didn't buy it when it came out because that's how much I disliked it.  Me, not buying a Disney movie!  Shocking!  

I also could do without a lot of the sequels.  The Return of Jafar and Jungle Book 2.  Not a fan.


----------



## kampfirekim

The Sword in the Stone, Hunchback of Notre Dame, HATED The Wild and I would rather break a bone than sit through Mulan again!  The Kimoto Dragon ruined the whole thing for me!  I almost feel like I am committing a sin for admitting this!  (But I have to agree with J&J620, it does feel better!)
PS, I almost forgot The Great Mouse Detective.


----------



## kali3

jg121285 said:


> But of all the Disney movies we've seen our least favorite is Bedknobs and Broomsticks. Did not entertain us at all and it really dragged. We both fell asleep the first time we tried to watch it and I fell asleep again when I tried to watch it a second time.  <-- couldn't find a sleeping smiley




Really? I loved bedknobs & Broomsticks. It's one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Emme

Alice in Wonderland~  I think this may be only one of the few Disney movies I don't own...Way too trippy for me .  Does not give me a warm fuzzy when I watched it; it actually made me nervous.

Also, Dumbo isn't my fave but I do own it cause he's sweet .


----------



## Lesleyluvsdisney

I hate Robin Hood!! It just annoys me - dont know why!!!


----------



## jennbunn

mulan, the hunchback of norte dame, and Pinocchio. and the only pixar movie i did not care for would be the Incredibles.


----------



## Poohbug

I don't like Hunchback, Bambi.  
For Pixar movies, I don't like Ratatouille.  The story is good but I can't get over the rats in the kitchen. -- shudder--


----------



## redoschi

Of the oldies I'm not very fond of Pinocchio, though Dumbo was my all-time favorite disney classic when I was a kid.

Of the new classics I really don't like Pocahontas and Hunchback and most of the 2000's disney titles (Atlantis, Home of the Range, The Wild for example).

This last decade has brought us mainly excelent movies from Pixar (can't think of any of them that I don't like, maybe Cars is my least favorite of them) and of course the instant Classic "Lilo & Stitch", but most of the others didn't win my heart.


----------



## iwrbnd

Lesleyluvsdisney said:


> I hate Robin Hood!! It just annoys me - dont know why!!!



Ahhhh!!!  Robin Hood was my all time favorite as a kid!  I had such a crush on Robin Hood...yes, the fox!


----------



## iwrbnd

I never liked Fantasia.  Maybe I should try again now that I'm an adult!


----------



## hedgehog2owl

Dumbo
Now it scares the sh$t out of my dd too.  My mom says "oh but it's meant to build empathy" bah.

dd also PASSIONATELY dislikes Toy Story


----------



## leslie@dvcstore

fox and the hound
bambi and pinoccio

really liked fox and the hound and bambi as a child but once i got older and realized that in the fox and the hound and bambi the mother dies in both of the those movies also happens in nemo but i like the cast in nemo! just not right!


----------



## ChristaDeVil

Mulan and Pocahontas. 

The Incredibles is probably one of my all-time favorite movies, Pixar or not, but I think I dig it because it's kind of dark.


----------



## ckdsnynt

JennyMP03 said:


> I feel like this is a deep, dark secret.  I love Disney, you understand, but I do not like these two movies, which are considered classics:
> 
> Pinocchio and Dumbo.
> 
> Whew, feels good to get that off my chest!  I like Dumbo as a character, but not as a movie.  I can't put my finger on why I dislike it.
> 
> However, I must say, I just hate Pinocchio all around.  I don't like the story, the animation, or the characters (except Jiminy, maybe).  I like "When You Wish Upon a Star" but rarely associate it with the movie so much as with Disney as a whole (unfair, perhaps, I realize). I feel like such a jerk for it, but I just can't stand this movie.  And Monstro scared me as a kid.  Okay, okay, he still scares me now!   I admit, I think a lot of the detest stems from it all just being creepy to me.
> 
> There are plenty of more recent Disney movies that I don't like (the direct to DVD sequels have always bothered me, except for the surprisingly good Aladdin trilogy).  But I feel guilt for harboring anything less but admiration for two beloved classics.
> 
> Okay, I admitted it.  Let's hear yours! We won't yell at you... much.



I thought I was alone in hating Pinochio! Went to watch it this past weekend with DGD and remembered why I didn't like it: bad language (jacka** is used several times, kids (donkeys/slaves) cry for their mamas when they are sold to work in the mines for being bad, characters smoke, just not what I want my little girls watching. It is just a dated picture I think.


----------



## ZiPaD3doDAH

Havent seen a lot of the classics in a whileeee (i mean more than 5-8 years) so i don't remember the movies & have to see them again.

However, I do not like Bambi or Alice in Wonderland. 

Bambi is sad but sooo slow.


----------



## a paper star

One I really do not like is Dumbo. I hate when make up is put on him and he's paraded around like a stage animal. I'm also not a fan of Bambi or 101 Dalmations. It's funny I'm a huge animal lover but I seem to not like Disney movies with animals! There is a lot of dislike on here for Alice in Wonderland, I've loved it since I was three!


----------



## SydneyFalco

Of the classics, only Cinderella and Alice In Wonderland come to mind.

In the modern age, everything since the mid nineties in traditinal animation has been "meh" at best.  I just watched Princess and the Frog for the first time the other night and it did nothing for me, although it's much more palatable than Huncback or Pochahontas.

I love the Pixar films, except for the dull as dirt Cars.


----------



## Sorsha

I *love* Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Alice in Wonderland, Robin Hood, 101 Dalmations, so many of the ones that have been mentioned here. And Cars and Ratatouille are my FAV Pixar movies!   Maybe I am weird, I can live with that. 

I cannot STAND:
Rescuers Down Under
Fox and the Hound
Bambi
Pinocchio
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Monsters Inc (not sure why, even I am mystified by this one, but I just don't like it)
Bolt
Up
Brave Little Toaster or any of its sequels...for that matter, I usually don't like any of the sequels very much


----------



## 8lovesmickey

My son had this weird thing for "The Fox and the Hound" and I can't stand it.  He would watch it over and over and over... I am glad he's outgrown that phase!

Not fond of Bambi or Dumbo either - too sad for me!  I get the artistry, but I want to be entertained.  I also don't like the donkey thing in Pinocchio; it freaked me out as a kid and still does.


----------



## 8lovesmickey

eek - I forgot about Brave Little Toaster - yuck!


----------



## Tink rules

Alice in Wonderland didn't do it for me. Not sure I want to see the movie either...


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Hunchback of Notre Dame:  I found some of the subject matter to be really somewhat inappropriate for a Disney animated film.

Escape to Witch Mountain (1975):  Just really, really bad.

Hercules:  Sure, it's a great movie in general, but doesn't come anywhere close to actual Greek mythology.


----------



## Rora

Oh gosh.. I more than a couple...

1. Dumbo- I hate the circus (okay, I'm terrified of the circus) and thought it was such a sad movie.
2. Pinocchio- I really really dislike this movie. I don't like Stromboli, Monstro, even Jimminy Cricket.. 
3. Snow White- No reason.. just dislike it.
4. Bambi- It's cute but too sad. 
5. Hunchback- Again, sad, upsetting, etc.


----------



## Experiment_626

I'm not that great a fan of _Bambi_, but it has nothing to do with it being sad. While it is unquestionably beautiful, I've always thought it really suffers in terms of characterization. There just really isn't much in terms of character development to me. Thumper is probably the most colorful character, but that's mainly because the child who voiced him wildly overacted.

Still, it is beautiful, and I don't _hate_ it.

_Robin Hood_ does very little for me. Recycled animation, recycled formula, recycled character designs ... it was made on the cheap, and it shows (compared with some of Disney's other work that was made cheaply and did a better job of hiding it). 

I'm not particularly happy in general with most of Disney's animation after _101 Dalmatians_ and prior to _The Little Mermaid_. It was the heyday of Xerography at the studio, and almost everything had rough, black pencil outlines. I was and am much happier with the flowing, clean lines (in colors complementary with that of the adjacent paint) of earlier work, and which returned in the '90s. _Mermaid_ used Xerography, but with colored toners (and there seems to have been an effort to keep the lines clean and tight). Xerography started on _101 Dalmatians_, but for some reason it really enhanced that particular film.


----------



## jessrose18

Oliver and company. I thought I remembered liking as a kid bought it last year when re-released it was dark and weird and aweful


----------



## MickeyMirth

Like so many of you I really didn't enjoy Bambi. I was very young at the time and it was so long ago that theaters still had balconies that were the usual sitting area for younger kids and their parents. I cried when I finally grasped the fact that Bambi's mom was not coming back.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I feel a bit like a freak for liking most of the ones you guys have mentioned. Bedknobs and Broomsticks was my favourite film ever for years, I can't tell you how many times I've subjected my brothers to watching that film with me. That and Rescuers Down Under (though, as I've gotten older I don't see so much what I liked about it now. I think it was just the cool Australian animals). 

Cinderella is one I never got. I found her annoying and a little just well...blah. 

I also don't like many of the pixar films. I can appreciate them for their beauty, but the plots just don't do it for me. Though I love A Bugs Life.


----------



## kampfirekim

FlightlessDuck said:


> Hunchback of Notre Dame:  I found some of the subject matter to be really somewhat inappropriate for a Disney animated film.
> 
> Escape to Witch Mountain (1975):  Just really, really bad.
> 
> Hercules:  Sure, it's a great movie in general, but doesn't come anywhere close to actual Greek mythology.



  I totally agree with you!  Especially on the Hunchback of ND.  Totally inappropriate!  I've already posted my dislikes, but I have to add Oliver and Company.  (I still like way more than I don't like!)


----------



## Lesleyluvsdisney

No way!! pixar are brill....well loved toy story etc! some of the new stuff is..???


----------



## brigitte7723

I actually haven't seen most of the movies you guys mentioned...haha. Probably because I wasn't interested as a child. I was into the Lion King and Beauty and the Beast. They are all on my netflix now though.

I just saw Snow White the other day and it was just..okay. I realize it was the first one though. But I found it really boring.
Also I didn't like Ratatouille and actually didn't finish it all. But I was also watching it by myself.
And..the Little Mermaid is not my favorite. I like the music and everything but just the fact that Ariel changes her whole life for this guy she doesn't even know is kind of strange.


----------



## iheartjacksparrow

Peter Pan
Pinnochio
Aladdin
I think because all the main characters in these are boys, but I never liked them as a kid.  I want to give them all a try now though!

Mary Poppins.. (CAN'T stand it, idk why)

I also don't care for...
Lilo and Stitch (I like the music though!)

Never really saw..
The Incredibles or Cars
I've had them on in the background, but couldn't get into them.


Feels good to say that......


----------



## Kumquatmelon

I dislike, but don't hate...
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Pinnochio
Bambi

I hate...
Cars


----------



## jg121285

I gotta say I'm not a big fan of Mary Poppins either. Some parts were good and Julie Andrews is cute but I fell asleep halfway through that one too. Maybe I'm just not a big fan of the musical movies.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Wow not a lot of you liked Bambi or Dumbo! Them two were firm faves of mine when i was a little girl.  

I will admit that i do not care for The Jungle Book, boring film, boring characters.  Hated it when i was young and i hate it now. If i'm having trouble sleeping I will just put this film on.


----------



## Mtukufu

I don't really like The Fox and the Hound.


----------



## iheartjacksparrow

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Wow not a lot of you liked Bambi or Dumbo! Them two were firm faves of mine when i was a little girl.
> 
> I will admit that i do not care for The Jungle Book, boring film, boring characters.  Hated it when i was young and i hate it now. If i'm having trouble sleeping I will just put this film on.



Jungle Book!! Yeah, that's another one I never liked either!!

Or Mulan!


----------



## Mtukufu

iheartjacksparrow said:


> Jungle Book!! Yeah, that's another one I never liked either!!
> 
> Or Mulan!



How can you not like Mulan????


----------



## Familyof4lovesDW

DH and I said the worst two we could think of were WallE and Rattitue (I do not know how to spell it). I like to talk and the nontalking in walle is what made me not like it. I also agree stick with the originals, no sequals although Toy Story 2 is good and I will see Toy Story 3. Those were the ones that came to mind that I have seen.


----------



## chrissi1

Old Yeller- nuff said.... 

Pinocchio is one that scared me as a little kid- I even had a book of itm and would skip right over the Monstro page. And how awful when the boys turned into donkeys! ack!

Snow White as a character- she's was sooooo annoying!
I like the Snow White from Shrek so much better- now, *she* kicked some butt LOL


----------



## pixiepirate

I have to agree with the OP.  I dislike Pinnochio and Dumbo.  I'm not particularly fond of The Jungle Book either.  However, I do have to say that 101 Dalmations is my all-time favorite animated film.


----------



## disneyaholicUK

Whoa!! So I'm not the only one who hates Pinocchio! That's one freaky movie!

I have a very serious love/hate relationship with Dumbo... when anyone asks me what my top 3 Disney movies are, it's always up there, but I can't actually bring myself to watch it too often as I end up blubbing like a child! Oh, and I'm petrified of clowns so the circus thing doesn't sit well with me either, lol.

As for Bambi, I can't say I hate it - I just don't 'get' it. So many people go on at me that it's 'the saddest Disney movie ever', but it just stirs no emotion in me at all. I just get bored (


----------



## hsembrick

1. Bambi
2. Hercules
3. Hunchback
4. Pocahontas

I'm suprised how many of you actually don't like Mary Poppins and bedknobs and broomstcks!!! Those are still my favorites!!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Traitors! All of you!! How dare you call yourselves Disney fans?? ok I'm just kidding... 

Here's what I hate:

Snow White: this is painful to watch. That voice just kills me. But I appreciate it for being the first full length animated film, what they were able to achieve with it and it's staying power and relevancy for more then 60 years! I just don't like it.

Up: I hated this! It was depressing as a PP mentioned. I can't understand why this won the academy award for animation over Princess and the Frog which was so great imo.

Bambi- BORING.  I bought this when it came out last time on DVD, watched it once then resold it on eBay.


----------



## lacrosse_lady72

1. Although it's Disney/Pixar... I really didn't like Cars. I thought it was ridiculously boring and I've tried to see it a couple of times but I just get bored and stop watching. 

2. Also, I didn't care for Up. I thought the beginning was wonderful but then the talking dogs... the angry old man... the dogs then (well it's implied) getting killed... no thanks. 

3. And... in sticking with the Pixar theme, I really didn't like Ratatouille. Along with Cars, I couldn't finish it, borrrrring. 

But, I really love a lot of the other Disney Pixar movies, Wall-E and The Incredibles especially. Wall-E was just brilliant and The Incredibles kept me in it the entire time. And I really like Edna. I love Nemo and Toy Story as well. 

Idk how any of you can dislike Mulan, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## WickedNicole

My least favorite Disney movies:

Pinnochio
Bedknobs & Broomsticks
The Jungle Book
all sequels except for Toy Story 2
and The Lion King...I know most people love this movie, but I never liked it.

I don't mind bambi & my son loves Dumbo, I don't mind it except for the pink elephant scene, that is just odd.


----------



## the horned king

Swiss Family Robinson. What a bore fest.


----------



## Sorsha

the horned king said:


> Swiss Family Robinson. What a bore fest.



  One of my fav Disney movies of all time.  
I watch it over and over and have parts of it memorized.  

Diff'rent Strokes for Diff'rent Folks!


----------



## klacey1

I found Dumbo incredibly disturbing/depressing. I feel like they wouldn't be able to get away with a movie like that today (ie killing his mother, Jim Crow, etc.) I watched it several times as a child and once more in my late teens and I have no desire to see it again.
Until the Princess and the Frog, I have not liked any of the new Disney movies-- Brother Bear, Home on the Range, Chicken Little, Bolt. Of the Pixar releases, the Incredibles is actually the only one I don't care for.


----------



## Dervis

Yeah, I never really liked Pinnochio either. I just didn't get it. Don't get me wrong, I love Jiminy and "When You Wish Upon A Star," but those have become Disney staples. Kind of like Tinkerbell, who people seem to forget was a character from Peter Pan.

I loved The Sword In The Stone as a kid, but I rewatched it recently, and I struggled to stay awake. The plot just seems to go no where....

I was never really into the princesses, but I've always found Snow White to be practically unwatchable. Theres almost no plot, the Prince is completely useless, and I never understood why the Queen turns herself into an old hag and poisoned Snow when she could have just stabbed her or something. Plus, the dwarfs are annoying.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Lacrosse_Lady72, the dogs in Up don't die....



First of all I'm a huge Disney movie fan. Mostly the animated movies but there are still some I don't like.

The Incredibles is ok. Maybe watch it once every two or three years.
Any movie that was released between 101 Dalmatians and the Little Mermaid. Excluding both Rescuers movies.

Treasure Planet.

All those direct to DVD sequels. Bleh!

The one movie that I can't even get through the opening song is Oliver and Company. I just really dislike how noticeable the 80s influence in this movie is.


----------



## Ppufi

Well, I've never really enjoyed The Fox and the Hound.  I only watched it once.  It must've really scarred me as a child, because I just can't bring myself to watch it again.


----------



## princess-lola

The only animated Disney movies I never liked are Hercules, The Emperor's New Groove, and Home on the Range but I have watched them a few times.  Freaky Friday, The Mighty Ducks, Air Bud, and Blank Check were all dull.

A lot of Pixar movies like: A Bug's Life, Finding Nemo, The Incredibles, and Ratatouille. Also I don't like those CGI Disney movies like: Chicken Little, The Wild, the two Tinker Belle movies.


----------



## donac

This is fun to see what people like and don't like.  

Ds1 (who turns 25 in a couple of weeks) could not watch Little Mermaid.  Ursula scared the living daylights out of him.  He would start crying and not stop until he left the room.  At his preschool they would show a movie as the kids were leaving and if they showed this he had to be in another room. 

I have never gotten into Cars but I will watch a good number of Disney movies.

I remember watching Bedknobs and Broomsticks at Radio City Music Hall


----------



## LittleMissMusical

wall-e and cars... it didn't give me the disney warm and fuzzies(only 2 pixar movie i didn't cry in!)

brother bear... it's kinda forgotten about!


----------



## startrekkie

I'm sorry but I love all the Disney animated films they are fab and I love the Pixar films as well.


----------



## Boo :)

Finding Nemo, Fox and the Hound and Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Finding Nemo...I hate everything about that movie


----------



## disneydee6

Snow white - I just don't get the moral of the story. At all. Don't trust old ladies who give you apples? Midgets have very different personalities?

Hunchback of Notre Dame-  What is so crazy about this movie is that the actions of the bad guy are much more real than other disney villians, which makes this movie all the more scary!

Swiss Family - I also thought this movie was a complete borefest.


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

I've gotta admit Snow White's voice irritates me sooo much  I think it's amazing what with it being the first animated film and all that, but her voice just..... grates against me


----------



## karly05

This is really fascinating, and just goes to show, we all have our own tastes.  

I'm in that small minority that really doesn't care for "Lion King," and while I never met a Pixar film I didn't like, I have to admit that "Wall-E" is my least favorite.  In both of those cases, though, I can understand why other people love them.

I'm a big old fan of "Hunchback," but I don't have kids, so while I understand why some people feel it was too dark/mature/inappropriate for their kids, that wasn't an issue for me.

And I love love love "Up," and find it to be an uplifting (pun intended) "feel good" movie (that does have some emotional, tear-inducing moments).  And, just to reiterate, for anyone who hasn't seen it and might be concerned, NO dogs die, nor is there any sort of "fake-out" where you think a dog has died (let's just say you couldn't pay me enough to watch Old Yeller, so if I like something, you know the dogs make it out ok!).  (The airplane dogs have parachutes, FYI; plus, we see them again in the end, with the other dogs.)


----------



## geogat

This thread is hurting me.. I have seen way to many bad things about way to many good movies.  But I guess we all have opinions!  

I am going to say "A Home on the Range" has got to be a low point on Disney's movie making ability!


----------



## jessrose18

disneydee6 said:


> Snow white - I just don't get the moral of the story. At all. Don't trust old ladies who give you apples? Midgets have very different personalities?
> 
> Hunchback of Notre Dame-  What is so crazy about this movie is that the actions of the bad guy are much more real than other disney villians, which makes this movie all the more scary!
> 
> Swiss Family - I also thought this movie was a complete borefest.



I agree w/ the villian in hunchback... I think it is creepy how he lusts after esmerelda like smelling her scarf and hair, it's a total different villian vibe like creepy old man next door vibe.  That being said, I think this movie did have some high points.


----------



## sidewalks

We took my children to see _Up_ last year.  My five year old son was distraught throughout the whole movie.  He kept saying "How are they going to get back home?"  And then the scary dogs... 

I should've never taken him.  He can't watch most Disney movies, esp. if there's a villian.  I hate _Up_ now, though I should be placing the blame on me.


----------



## knightqueen

Dislike
Bambi~ But not b/c it's sad.Just don't get into it for lack of development
Jungle Book
Atlantis
Hercules

Hate
Mary Poppins
The Little Mermaid


----------



## EMHDad

not crazy about hunchback


----------



## sbprincess

I didn't realize there were so many Disney movies I haven't seen until reading through these responses!  Of the more "prominent" Disney movies, I really didn't enjoy:  Pocahontas, Lilo and Stitch, and Cars

It is interesting to see people's different opinions though.  I'm pretty shocked there are people who don't like The Lion King, The Little Mermaid, The Jungle Book, Aladdin, and Cinderella.  Also, surprised by Mary Poppins, Finding Nemo, Ratatouille, and most of the other Pixar films.  I can't think of one Pixar film besides Cars that I don't like actually!

My DH and I just recently watched Hunchback for the first time in a LONG time.  While I can understand that the content is a little mature for children, we actually really liked it.

I don't think I've seen anyone post about not liking Beauty and the Beast or Sleeping Beauty.  Those are the only two I can think of that I didn't see...but I could have missed it.


----------



## *BTMRR*

I haven't seen anyone mention Fantasia.  That scared me when I was a kid and I still don't care for it at all as an adult.  Someone gave me a copy of it as a gift a few years ago and I gave it away at the office White Elephant gift exchange...the person who got it seemed to be thrilled!

Maybe I'm the only one who can't stand Fantasia.


----------



## julio5150

Dumbo freaked me out when I was little. Mainly that one scene. I haven't watched it since!


----------



## julio5150

I forgot about Fantasia. I didn't completely hate it, but it was pretty freaky!


----------



## marie1203

I don't like
Cars- it was just ok I mean talking cars?
Pinocchio- it scare me when I was little the kids becoming donkeys, him being taken just awful, sad and scary.
Fantasia- I thought it was boring 
Wall-e- I found it boring and too long I felt sleep 5 times before I finish watching it
chicken little- now this movie I can't stand it is just awful.


----------



## ScaryTales

I've never liked The Rescuers or Hunchback. I hated Fantasia as a child but have grown to appreciate it.


----------



## Rose DiVerona

I don't like Snow White, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty...the old princess movies.

Also not crazy about The Black Cauldron or Bambi, and Pinocchio is kind of scary. 

Don't like most sequels, or the animated movies after 2000 except Lilo & Stitch and Brother Bear.

Have loved all the Pixars.


----------



## jelloarms

aftertoday said:


> "The Black Cauldron". It's boring and scary and weird.
> 
> In terms of Pixar, though, I'm not crazy about "The Incredibles".




Man I thought I was the only one who didn't like the Incredibles!

Other than that...here are some Disney movies I don't care for


*
Sleeping Beauty:: * I know I know, it's a SUPER classic, but I just thought it was really boring and the faeries always irritated me for some reason.
*
Cars::*  I saw this only once and I don't even remember who the villain is in this movie.  Is there a villain?
*
Fox and the Hound::*  SAAAAD ending...can't bare to watch it.  Sure no one dies but they can never EVER be friends.
*
Lilo and Stitch::*  Lilo irritated me to no end.  Her sister Nani is trying so hard to create a life for them and all she does is complain.  Also, Stitch is incredibly irritating.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Some of the follow-up films I didn't like.

The Lion King 3 effectively ruined The Lion King original story by changing the reasons why everything happened. The Lion King 2 just didn't make sense but at least had nice music.

Pocahontas 2 again ruined the magic of the original Pocahontas.

Don't want to give too much away incase anyone was wanting to see them


----------



## Hoodie

Pocahontas was unbelievably stupid.  Not to mention 100% incorrect.  Nothing like taking an an actual human being, a true story, and creating a completely fictional character and story.


----------



## Iron Mouse

I really don't like Bambi, Dumbo or Pinocchio... nor Fox and the Hound... Not even Robin Hood. I realized I don't like a lot of classics. I don't like Jungle Book either. It is a combination of factors for me, storyline, music, animation. I don't know I just didn't connect with any of those movies like I did with the others.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

There are quite a few movies I dont like by Disney-most unfortunately are the newer ones. I find only the old classics, the hand drawn movies still hold the magic of Disney. Like the Princess and the Frog because it went back along the lines of Disney Classics, otherwise some of the newer Disney movies I really don't like that much.


----------



## princess jackie

I don't like any of the sequals.  I also don't like Lilo and Stitch.  We took DD12 when it first came out and had to leave early because she was so upset that everyone was being mean to Lilo.  We do own it though and DD got over it and has watched the movie since, but I think I hold a grudge against the movie for upsetting my daughter so bad.  I also don't like anything Winnie the Pooh related.


----------



## Ppufi

I forgot about The Lion King 1 1/2.  That was just plain horrible. I try to forget it's real.


----------



## superme80

Bambi! Never liked it. I think I was the only one who was happy that the mom wasn't coming back. Yeah I am a bit twisted that way.


----------



## Jool-e

Pocahontas. I don't think I've ever been able to watch it all the way through...it just bores me. Same for Sleeping Beauty, and I have never seen Hunchback of Notre Dame and don't really want to. 

Also, I wouldn't day that I dislike The Incredibles, but I definitely don't think it's the masterpiece so many people feel it is. It was kind of forgettable for me.


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

Ok, I am browsing a small list here so I will name off the ones I never have cared for or could not get into.  (I feel bad even naming this many as I am a Disney NUT and love almost all things Disney but I certainly think there are some movies I am not so much in to).


Fantasia - just did not interest me.
Bambi - a little boring...a bit sad!
Saludos Amigos - again did not interest me.
The Three Caballeros - no interest.
The Jungle Book - I have just never cared for this movie... but do like some of the music.  
The Black Cauldron - was boring.
Aladdin - never have liked this one.  
Pocahontas - never likedt his one.
Hunchback of Notre Dome - colorful but never liked it at all.
Hercules - saw this one at the movies and really disliked it.
Emperor's New Groove - did not enjoy!
Treasure Planet - could not get in to this one.
Atlantis - could not get in to it.
Brother Bear - was boring.
Bolt - just flat out totally disliked this movie from the start...lol 
The Incredibles - has to be my LEAST fave disney movie ever.  
Enchanted - it is ok, but I don't think I would ever sit to watch it again.



Other than that I pretty much LOVE all of the others (with the exception of some of the random thing that they came out with).


----------



## kimono rose

Here's my list:
Snow White (I tried to watch this recently and couldn't get past the first 15 minutes)
Peter Pan
Pinocchino
The Jungle Book
Dumbo
Bambi
101 Dalmations (both the animated and live-action versions)
I also do not like sequels the only one I like was Lilo and Stitch 2 
Plus there are a bunch of Disney movies I have yet to see.


----------



## Cardsfann18

Wall-E was very boring, and dare I say just stupid.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I also don't like any of the direct to video stuff.

And I was kind of disappointed in Cars.  If felt about 30 minutes too long.  I don't hate it, it's probably just my least favorite Pixar movie.


----------



## petlvr1064

the one disney movie that I hate is fantiesa. it is boreing and scary.


----------



## littlezar

Not a huge fan of some already mentioned (Dumbo, Pinocchio, Bambi, Atlantis).  Have to add Meet the Robinsons.  Couldn't get into it.  My girlfriend and I would take our 8 kids (total...4 each, LOL) to the movie on the beach on base every week in the summer while our hubbies were in Iraq for a year.  Neither one of us could get into it and ended up pulling our lawn chairs & strollers to the "back" away from everyone so we could chat.


----------



## julayla

It's funny, all this dislike for the Pinocchio film because of how disturbing and weird it is. In reality, it's a bit of sweet sugary fluff compared to the ORIGINAL story. Pinocchio squashed "Jiminy," was hanged by the neck until he nearly died, bit off the cat's paw, was tricked into thinking the blue fairy had died, watched his pal Lampwick die, was nearly fried up and eaten, etc. It was so horrible, it fascinated me as a kid.

My least faves? The Fox and the Hound, Pocahontas, Hunchback of Notre Dame, Robin Hood, Oliver & Company, The Black Cauldron, Peter Pan... I don't hate 'em, I'm just not very fond of them.

But the one I absolutely detest? Chicken Little. Blargh.

The Tinker Bell movie (first one) could have been OK. It has a few beautiful moments, such as when Tinker Bell puts together the music box. But the dialogue kills it for me. That, and the way fairies are "born." Um, so if fairies don't get pregnant, why the heck do we have MALE fairies again? That's one nod to J.M. Barrie the movie could have done without.

I love all the Pixar films except one: Up. Now, I love all the scenes that have something to do with Carl and Ellie, but I feel that the rest of Up doesn't live up to those shining moments.

For example, Kevin the bird is cute, but I didn't feel particularly upset when she was captured. My heart bled for Carl's burning house instead. Didn't like the kid much either. I don't *dislike* him, but he's not very interesting or compelling. And there's not enough to the villain; he feels disposable and one-shot.

I'm going to ignore the existence of direct-to-video sequels to our beloved Disney classics.


----------



## Mama_Dis

I can't remember if I posted on here or just read through this thread. . . 

Despise Hunchback
Chicken Little makes me sad because it's SO awful and I love Zach Braff
The Great Mouse Detective- yuck
I don't think I've even bothered with The Black Cauldron since I was about 4.
James and the Giant Peach


But I think most of those are either love/hate with most people.  As far as Classics?

I really don't like Herbie.  Any of them.
The Fox and the Hound.  It's depressing.
Nightmare Before Christmas (cult classic)


----------



## startrekkie

why would you hate Disney films I love them all.


----------



## Smokering

I dislike several and have mixed feelings about others.

Ariel annoys me in The Little Mermaid - whiny, spoiled, bratty. And Ursula terrified the heck out of me as a kid, so I've only seen the movie through once. I love some of the songs, though.

The Hunchback of Notre Dame had no redeeming features I can see. It boggles my mind someone thought that book would make an appropriate kids' movie! Lust, torture, deformity, murder, infidelity, horrific racial stereotypes... good for the 3-5 demographic?

I used to dismiss Pocahontas as awful because of its butchering of history, but I've since come to appreciate the art. The scene where John and Pocahontas first see each other through the mist is so beautifully drawn, political issues aside... And "Colors of the Wind" is undeniably catchy.  So I don't love it, but I like it better than I used to.

Thought Hercules was very poor on the whole, but I liked Megara and LOVED "I Won't Say (I'm in Love)". Awesome song! The animation during the "gods" scenes was appalling, though. Not Disney's usual standard at all.

Most of the sequels, particularly The Lion King 1 1/2, Mulan 2 and the Aladdin sequels. Again, the animation in Aladdin 2 was embarrassingly bad. Jasmine didn't move like Jasmine (or sound like her, of course!). Pocahontas 2 made John Smith a right so-and-so, thus destroying all the romance of the previous film. 

I feel terribly guilty for saying this - I used to work at an arthouse cinema and I have a degree in film, so I "should" like this - but I was underwhelmed by Ratatouille. I love Brad Bird and I'm a huge cooking geek, so I expected to be blown away by the film. But I wasn't. It didn't seem to have the heart of the other Pixars, the characters weren't strong enough and the whole film was too long. I know the critics raved about it, but...  (_And_ I really enjoyed Cars, thus cementing my position as a plebeian with no finer feelings!)


----------



## robinsegg

I think it's called "Darby McGill and the Little People"? It scared the ever-living daylights out of me (the banshee and such in particular) as a child.
Also, "The 3 Lives of Thomasina" I think is a Disney movie, and not my favorite.


----------



## NorseStar

I agree on Darby o' Gill. That banshee will live on as the one thing in a Disney movie that made me clear the room.

Bambi
The Incredibles
Cars
Cinderella
Fox and Hound

Am I one of the only big supporters of The Black Cauldron?


----------



## GastonisAwesome

Why does everyone seem to hate Mulan? It's my favorite movie of all time! But anyways here are the disney movies I don't like.

Cars:One of the worst movies I've ever seen. The worst disney movie imo. Oh wait I forgot about...

Home On The Range:I've been trying to forget this movie for a long time. The songs were bad (Besides Yodle Adle Eedle Idle oo). The characters were bad (Besides Alemeda Slim). And the story was terrible.

Fantasia and Fantasia 2000:No talking and hardly any action besides the fire bird in 2000,Night on Bald Mountain and The Sorcerer's Apprentice 

The Emperors New Grooverobably the best movie I've mentioned. Really Funny but I didn't like anything else about it.


----------



## sbeaulieu

I really don't like Dumbo.  I had forgotton how much I disliked it when I played it for my 4 year old...a little variety from the usual princess movies.  It is depressing and a little racist!  

I don't dislike Snow White, but I was surprised at how much it underwhelmed me when I watched it on DVD for the first time.  I remember liking it more as a kid.

I like the Little Mermaid sequels, but could do without the Cinderella ones


----------



## ClassyChic

The Incredibles
Ratatouille
A Bugs Life
Finding Nemo
The Wild
Any remake of live action movies (aka The Parent Trap, Freaky Friday)


----------



## Stephlovesdisney!

I really don't like the straight-to-video sequels not just because they are bad but because they are intentionally made without any thought or care and intentionally sold straight to video to make huge profits. This makes for a bad movie, a slightly ruined original movie and it mocks the customer.

I also don't like Cars, Up other than Dug, Pinnochio and Newsies. There are more that I cannot think of right now.


----------



## Jessica14

Funny how tastes are so different!  I'd have to say I really don't totally dislike anything.  I just might not find them my taste such as The Incredibles and Cars my DS favorite).  After Finding Nemo, which I loved, I don't have any warm and fuzzies for any Pixar until Wall-E which I loved.  I also find Mary Poppins waaay too long.  I fast forwarded to all of the music.  Love Julie and Dick, but it was really dull in spots. Lilo and Stich was just annoying though I own the soundtrack,which I love.

The only one I really don't like and won't show it again to the kids is 101 Dalmations.  I guess drinking, smoking, and name-calling when it was made was acceptable family fare.  It's just nothing that I wanted to show to my kids after they saw it once. 
Jessica


----------



## onnawufei

I honestly don't like a lot of the classics, not because they're old (I love Sleeping Beauty and Sword in the Stone after all) but I'm just not that into their storyline.

I'm not a huge fan of Show White or Dumbo, and I could take or leave Cinderella.  I also don't really like Fox and the Hound because it's so depressing.  I loved it as a kid, but when I got older it hit me just how depressing the storyline was.  No thank you, none for me!  And 101 Dalmations was my first experience of having read the book and liking it more than the movie.


----------



## Queenofspoons

suprisngly I love all of the movies, but their are exceptions:

I hate the Rescuers it just a boring film for me, I enjoyed the sequel (Rescuers Down under) though because it had awsome sequences and a better plot.

I didn't like the Black Caldron, it had a cool villian but other than that it just didn't feel disney to me, I also don't like The Fox and the Hound its way too depressing for me, Oliver & Co. and the Great Mouse Decective are the better of the 4 Disney Dark age flims.

I never disliked any of the Disney Reniassance films, I actually love them all.

Home On the Range was the stinker of the 2000-2009 animated movies, they could have done better with the western cartoon plot, I didn't like Bolt it just wasn't like the fairy tale cartoon films I was missing at that time.

As for my least favorite pixar film, it would be Wall-e, its just too artsy and dull, they throw in some humor, but the film marks Pixars decent into more serious cartoons.


----------



## julayla

Queenofspoons said:


> As for my least favorite pixar film, it would be Wall-e, its just too artsy and dull, they throw in some humor, but the film marks Pixars decent into more serious cartoons.



See, I like Wall-E, but I agree with you on one point: This was when Pixar movies started to change. It's like they're trying extra hard to yank heartstrings and make everyone cry. And as much as I enjoyed it, I don't think Wall-E is one of Pixar's stronger films.

Wall-E has a lot of sadness. Up is heartbreaking. Toy Story 3 is an emotional roller coaster that dwells on endings, goodbyes, facing death, etc.

I love nearly all of Pixar's movies, but still, I hope they don't stray too far in this direction and churn out excessively dark or drippy films. I like fun and upbeat optimism.


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

Its probably bad that the main movie I dont like is pretty popular considering I love stuff like Sword in the Stone and Black Cauldron, but here goes  

I could not for the life of me get into Tarzan.  I mean, yeah, the music and the animation are good, but the storyline and the characters kind of bored me a little, and I found Terk incredibly irritating.

Also not a fan of Atlantis, Home on the Range (does anyone like this movie?), Bolt, any of the D2V sequels, or pretty much any Pixar film made after Finding Nemo (to be fair, I havent seen Toy Story 3)


----------



## tinkerbellfan6880

I don't like Snow White because it just bored me and also I didn't like the song the Seven Dwaves sing. The Hunchback of Notre Dame scared me when I watched it back when it first come out. Sleeping Beauty I think put me to sleep when I watched it. I can't believe people don't like Bedknobs & Broomsticks> I love watching that movie whenever it is on television and the tape I have.


----------



## robinsegg

tinkerbellfan6880 said:


> I don't like Snow White because it just bored me and also I didn't like the song the Seven Dwaves sing.


Is this the "Heigh-Ho" song or the "Nonsense Song"?


----------



## Disneytinker

I dont really like Dumbo and i really dont like the part of the movie were there are all the dancing elephants when Dumbo is drunk


----------



## Schminston-Mo

It feels good to get this out! 

I don't like Peter Pan!   There, I said it.  

All the female characters are witchy or twits and the male characters are jerks.   I'm always confused by the Tinkerbell fans who like her because she is "sassy"....Doesn't attempted murder due to jealousy extend slightly beyond sass and into psychotic?


----------



## julayla

Schminston-Mo said:


> It feels good to get this out!
> 
> I don't like Peter Pan!   There, I said it.
> 
> All the female characters are witchy or twits and the male characters are jerks.   I'm always confused by the Tinkerbell fans who like her because she is "sassy"....Doesn't attempted murder due to jealousy extend slightly beyond sass and into psychotic?



Yeah, I don't think everyone realizes or remembers that Tinkerbell is slightly evil  I don't like that movie too much either, though I am partial to Captain Hook.

Tink's nasty streak is exactly why I think they should have invented another fairy character instead of doing a series of Tinkerbell movies. I only saw the first one, but that character is *nothing* like the original Tink. She's more like a female version of Flik.


----------



## pansmermaidzlagoon

"Hunchback..." and "Home on the Range" - don't care to watch either one ever again!!!


----------



## SouthernExplorer

> I don't like Ratatouille. The story is good but I can't get over the rats in the kitchen. -- shudder--



That is the precise reason that my SIL has never seen it.  She does have a point, but that movie does inspire me to learn to cook!  I just made a delicious Italian flatbread the other day, and I'm going to be making a chocolate cake with ganache frosting sometime this week.  It is so much fun cooking and baking things from scratch.  For that reason alone I tend to overlook the rats in the kitchen.

Hercules is too _Disneyfied _for my taste.  Zeus a doting dad and loving husband?  LOL  Go back and read the myths Disney.  Pocahontas is so historically inaccurate that it is insulting to her memory and that of her husband John Rolfe.  I remember seeing The Black Cauldron as a child in a movie theater and loving it, but I fell asleep watching it last night.  Cool villain!

Add my anime loving brother to the list of hating The Lion King~it's a rip off from a Japanese anime tv series:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kimba_the_White_Lion#The_Lion_King_controversy

I don't particulary like Atlantis, Home of the Range, and all of those horrible direct-to-DVD sequals.  I've never seen Treasure Planet, and I don't think that I would like it.  I don't like Old Yeller which has a sad ending, but that is not why I don't like it.  I hate westerns.  I hate John Wayne and I hate Clint Eastwood, two of the most over-rated actors/directors in history.  I hate westerns.

Beauty & the Beast could have been better if they had originally released the movie in French with English subtitles.  Residents in a French provincial town speaking English, I just cannot get past that.  The characters don't even speak English with thick French accents.  That is not authentic Disney.  Beauty & the Beast is a perfect opportunity to expose children to French at a young age.  BTW, all of Belles in Disney parks worldwide should be required to be fluent in French for guests who speak that language~after all she is a French character so the actress should have the capacity to speak French fluently.  But at least the Beauty DVD has an option for French if I recall.

I love Alice in Wonderland film, the Lewis Carroll books, the Disneyland ride, etc.  Ironically I can't stand Tim Burton's film even though his directorial vision is much closer to Lewis Carroll's books and ideas than the animated film is.  Alice, along with Don Quixote, is one of the greatest characters in all of world literature.  I guess a person loves the trippy nature of Lewis Carroll books or they don't.  I love WALL-E.  Once you have seen Kubrick's 2001 you will see references to HAL everywhere!  As for Bambi-well, he grew up to have a nice rack as I recall - enough said.



> It's funny, all this dislike for the Pinocchio film because of how disturbing and weird it is. In reality, it's a bit of sweet sugary fluff compared to the ORIGINAL story. Pinocchio squashed "Jiminy," was hanged by the neck until he nearly died, bit off the cat's paw, was tricked into thinking the blue fairy had died, watched his pal Lampwick die, was nearly fried up and eaten, etc. It was so horrible, it fascinated me as a kid.



Now I'm interested in reading the original Pinocchio story.  It sounds similar to the original stories of the Brothers Grimm.  That does not surprise me in the least that the original story is darker.  Disney has to Disney-fy everything, and it really takes the magic out of the original stories.  I'm starting to understand why my brother hates Disney films.


----------



## tinkerbellfan6880

robinsegg said:


> Is this the "Heigh-Ho" song or the "Nonsense Song"?



Yes it is the Heigh-Ho song that I don't like. For some reason whenever I hear that song it bugs me and I have no clue why.


----------



## Queenofspoons

My Mom hates Toy Story 3, she thinks its way too dark for a kiddie film, which it is, but at least their is a happy ending and some laugths.

I think my Dad hates The Nightmare Before Christmas (one of my disney favorite stop motion flims) , I think he see's it as a really weird movie, then again my dad's more of a POTC guy.

Both thought Up was boring, I loved it  .


----------



## JennyMP03

Glad to see this thread is still alive.  Now we all have plenty of other people to point to and say, "See? It's not just me! She doesn't like it, either!"  

A few people mentioned The Incredibles.  That and Finding Nemo are my favorite Pixar films, but I'm a huge superhero geek.  I can see how if you're not into superheroes, it might not be as engaging. 

Cars was like that for me.  It was okay, and I even got it as a Christmas present the year it released, but I don't love it and I really don't like the idea of a sequel to it.  I don't enjoy NASCAR or have any attachment to any vehicles, so it's hard for me to see them as some kind of lifeform with feelings and motivations.  Also, it kind of creeps me out:  how are cars made with evidently no humans in the world?  We do see younger cars.  Are they.... born... somehow?...


----------



## MrsPinup

oooohhh...I love this thread!  I cannot stand Dumbo, Bambi is boring, and the original Alice freaked me out with the mean flower scene.  I do love the remake of it though (I may be partial to Johnny though)


----------



## MHT to MCO

The Fox and the Hound.  I don't hate it, just dislike.  Same with Mulan - I could take it or leave it.


----------



## where's_my_prince

cars is just okay to me, i feel like its overated


----------



## snchpnz

Those HORRIBLE Pirates of the Caribbean movies! I'm sorry but I don't find pirates interesting, Johnny Depp annoys me and Orlando Bloom is not hot enough to keep my attention.


----------



## wingednike

Little Mermaid


----------



## ElGravy

Alice in Wonderland used to creep me out when I watched so I havn't watched it in years. 101 Dalmations was boring to me and didn't care for it. I didn't really care for Mulan as well.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I used to watch Peter Pan all the time as a kid, and I still count it as one of my favorites, but I find _many_ parts of it hard to watch now due to their racist/insensitive overtones. All that "injun" stuff..


----------



## palavra

Anastasia and Pocahontas-I'm a social studies teacher, and it really bothers me when Disney or any other film company "rearranges" the facts of a historical person or event to make a film.


----------



## KellyWasHere

I hate Snow White.  Don't care much for Dumbo or Fox and the Hound.



palavra said:


> Anastasia and Pocahontas-I'm a social studies teacher, and it really bothers me when Disney or any other film company "rearranges" the facts of a historical person or event to make a film.



Anastasia isn't Disney, is it?


----------



## StitchAquarius

KellyWasHere said:


> I hate Snow White.  Don't care much for Dumbo or Fox and the Hound.
> 
> 
> 
> Anastasia isn't Disney, is it?



Nope, Anastasia is Warner Brothers.  I like it though, even with the historical inaccuracies.

I agree with a lot of posts here, I don't like Alice in Wonderland (but I love the ride at Disneyland).  I also didn't buy Dumbo or Pinnochio when they came out on DVD, and then there are a few Disney films I refuse to watch, like Black Cauldron, and most of the movies produced before the animation department shut down.  I've heard Avatar has a lot of similarities between Atlantis, but I haven't seen either to compare


----------



## xSakura

Hm, there's not really any Disney movies in paticular that I don't like. There are quite a few that bore me though. Finding Nemo, for example. I find it really cute, but it bores me quickly. Also Pinocchio, I could never get into it. I also think the original Alice in Wonderland is kind of boring and scary.


----------



## xJenna

Ahhh, you're all killing me by not liking Alice in Wonderland. It's my favoriteee. It used to scare me wicked bad when I was little, but I watched it when I got a little older and loved it. But I can definitely understand people's disinterest in it and everyone has likes and dislikes. 

With that said, Pinnochio never really sat right with me. The scene where they turn into donkeys always scared me. I haven't seen it in a while, but I never liked Sleeping Beauty all that much. And 101 dalmations was my all time favorite when I was little, but now I can't really sit through it. I did like the live action though. OH! And the newer AIW was pretty blah for me.


----------



## fanhost

Not yet there is any Disney movie which I don't like. I like all it's parts.. I love to watch Disney movies..


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

BorkBorkBork said:


> I used to watch Peter Pan all the time as a kid, and I still count it as one of my favorites, but I find _many_ parts of it hard to watch now due to their racist/insensitive overtones. All that "injun" stuff..



Yes! I just watched this last night as my 3 year old son has a thing for Tinkerbell and yeeesh. Embarrassing to watch some parts of this one.


----------



## superme80

Toy Story 3 is on my list of movies I hate. That thing was freaky!!!! I also hate Jungle Book.
I always liked Pinocchio. The scene where Lampwick changed always fascinated me. I have always thought the movie was just beautiful!


----------



## grandfloluver

I greatly dislike the Pirates of the Carribean movies. I don't know what it is about them, but they don't intrest me.  The ride isn't my favorite, but I liked it better without the movie changes they did to it! They should leave Walt Disney's creations alone!!


----------



## Miss. Bianca

I think I can live without Dinosaur.


----------



## opaleyes

Ugh, Cars. Hate it. Fell asleep in the theater twice. You knew exactly how the plot was going to go within the first 10 minutes. Sure, Disney tells stories we already know, but in a more beautiful and exciting way, usually. There weren't any even remotely endearing characters in cars to make it interesting, and I felt the cartoony cars just looked goofy, and it all fell flat for me. Will never bother seeing it again.

I can't really think of any others I even remotely dislike though! Though I haven't seen some of the newer, less publicized ones like Home on the Range, Brother Bear, etc.


----------



## StitchAquarius

grandfloluver said:


> I greatly dislike the Pirates of the Carribean movies. I don't know what it is about them, but they don't intrest me.  The ride isn't my favorite, but I liked it better without the movie changes they did to it! They should leave Walt Disney's creations alone!!



I don't mind the first one but I could tell the studio was rushing through the 2nd and 3rd just for the $$$ and the movies suffered.  I'm VERY skeptical about the 4th one, even with the new characters.  Rarely are sequels better than the first.


----------



## Hoosier37

Well, I don't really care for Bambi, Snow White, Dumbo, or Alice in Wonderland.  Ditto for Brother Bear and Pocahontas.  Ditto x 2 for all non-theater sequels other than Lilo and Stitch.  And I'm sort of "meh" when it comes to Treasure Planet, Hercules, and Hunchback of Notre Dame.  I haven't seen it, but my DH and children did not like Princess and the Frog at all.  

Wow - I don't like very many of them, do I?  I will say that my favorite classic Disney is probably Sleeping Beauty.  I love the look of it, I love Maleficent, she's such a nasty villain, I love it.


----------



## themermaidgirl

When I was younger, I didn't like Alice in Wonderland... I found it to be too weird.  I definitely appreciate it more now.

I still don't like Cars, Home on the Range, The Rescuers, or even Pinocchio.  I love the idea of it, but it's not one of my favourites.


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

I really did NOT like Walle....


----------



## sailorstitch

I don't know if I'd call it a "classic", but I can't stand The Lion King II: Simba's Pride. I *LOVE* The Lion King to death. I can quote it from beginning to end. But TLK2 just really upsets me. I was so disapointed with it.

sailorstitch


----------



## Hal Gurtner

JennyMP03 said:


> <snip>However, I must say, I just hate Pinocchio all around.  I don't like the story, *the animation*,<snip>



(Bolding mine.)

You don't like the _animation_?  It's only one of the most gorgeously animated movies, _ever_.


----------



## Hal Gurtner

Anyway, as for the ones I don't like:


*Robin Hood* - _loved_ this one as a kid; watched it (for probably the second time ever in my life) as an adult when it came out on DVD and, er, couldn't get through the whole thing; it's no coincidence that this was produced during the Walt Disney Company's time spent wandering the wilderness
*Cinderella* - the film sure is gorgeous to look at, but the songs aren't the best in the Disney canon, and the mice are both insufferable and boring
*The Fox and the Hound* - the Walt Disney Company's first, disastrous, attempt to replicate the success and good will of *Bambi* (thankfully, they had better luck the second time they tried, when they made *The Lion King*); again it's all to clear that this was made during Disney's stint in the animation wilderness


----------



## Hal Gurtner

Poohbug said:


> <snip>
> For Pixar movies, I don't like Ratatouille.



This.


----------



## Lee Matthews

There's actually quite a few Classic i haven't seen.

I didn't like Pirates of the Caribbean: At worlds End. Liked the second movie but thought the 3rd was Tosh.

Also recently saw Robin Hood for the 1st Time and didn't care for that much either.

The new Sorcerers Apprentice film is in the post to me as we speak (Blu-Ray) and im also slightly worried that i wont like it.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

I never liked Cars that much. I've only watched it through the entire way once.


----------



## pumba21

Not a fan of Alice in Wonderland, Pinnochio, or Dumbo.  I haven't watched any of them since I was a kid so I may think differently now.


----------



## *Meagan*

I strongly disliked.. UP & Lilo and Stitch!


Im shocked that soo many people disliked Cars, Ratatouille, and Mary Poppins!


----------



## 916chipndale

i absolutely HATE can NOT stand bolt and meet the robinsons. sorry i just hate them. i also hate atlantis. i like most of the classics its the sequels to the classics i dont like. peter pan 2 return to neverland and the rescuers down under. i do not like them one bit.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Cars.


----------



## rawpower

Pretty much whenever Disney tries to do CG movies without Pixar. As far as classics go though, I'd have to say that I did not like Cinderella or Sleeping Beauty all that much. Sleeping Beauty had Maleficent, which I consider to be one of the greatest villians, but I consider the rest of the characters aside from the three good fairies to be super boring. I didn't like Cinderella as much because it was basically Snow White. Even Lady Tremaine was the same as the Evil Queen. What Cinderella made up for in the lack of dwarves however were the step sisters, the mice and Lucifer. I really liked Lucifer as a villian, probably because Tremaine was just a copy of the Evil Queen and the step sisters were comic relief.


----------



## Queenofspoons

grandfloluver said:


> I greatly dislike the Pirates of the Carribean movies. I don't know what it is about them, but they don't intrest me.  The ride isn't my favorite, but I liked it better without the movie changes they did to it! They should leave Walt Disney's creations alone!!



On a simlar note the Haunted Mansion adatiption is just plain degrading to the orignal ride, please let the remake live up to it name.


----------



## kristina87

HATE Lilo and Stitch, I don't get the appeal at all 
Tarzan. 
Also not a fan of Snow White or most of the Disney/Pixar movies. I didn't even bother with Ratatouille or The Incredibles. Didn't get the hype about Up either, and Wall-E was just plain weird, although beautiful in some parts. I've never seen Brother Bear or Home on the Range, they didn't appeal to me at all. I'm surprised by how many people on here don't like Cars, I thought that was a mega popular one, but I don't really like it either 

However - i LOVE pocahontas, was surprised to see how many people didn't like that one either


----------



## My2Pixies

I didn't care for Hunchback, Atlantis or Up.  I also never really liked Pinocchio, I was creeped out by it when I was little and still am!


----------



## brdlyleon

WOWWWW really shocked at some of these!!
A lot mentioned, I used to dislike, but now that i've been pretty much obsessing with Disney and I've rewatched them again, I'm becoming a fan.

An example of this would be...Snow White, Tarzan, and the Hunchback of Notre Dame....love those now!

As for the ones I still dislike (very strongly, I might add, because I LOVE the classic movies) are:
- The Rescuers (ughh, HATE)
- Alice in Wonderland (especially the cat...I'm terrified of it)
- The Sword in the Stone (awful, really)
and last, just as a shocker for everyone, im sure, is:
- The Lion King (everyone hates me for it, but i just cant stand to watch it, even know as I'm trying to watch all the movies under the animated features canon. It's not a bad movie, I just dont watch it. lol maybe because i watched it so much a child. no idea why)

I haven't seen any of the newer things (like Meet the Robinsons, Bolt, or Chicken Little) but i heard chicken little is just awful.

SO SHOCKED as someone hating the great mouse detective! Honestly, favorite movie (after Peter Pan and Robin Hood)


----------



## shalom

I hated _101 Dalmations_ before I ever saw it, because I loved the original novel (by Dodie Smith) and they changed the plot, ignored most of my favorite scenes, and changed the sex of one of my favorite characters.     Then I heard the version of _Cruella de Vil_ by the Replacements on _Stay Awake_, which I loved, and gave the movie a second chance.  Don't love it, but don't hate it any more.  I'm a soft touch for Disney tunes.  

Liked _Bambi_ okay until I read the original novel; now I dislike it once Bambi's mom gets done in, because it reminds me of the book, which I hated.  

Lots of Disney flicks I'm fine with the kids watching, but would be fine with never watching again, _Cars_ being at the top of that list, followed by a lot of other more recent flicks.  I do like _Meet the Robinsons_, even though they totally abandoned the original book, which I loved.  And I often dislike sequels -- liked but didn't love _Pirates of the Caribbean_, but sure wish they'd stopped with one, 'cuz the kids and hubby insisted on seeing the sequels, which I thought a total waste of time.

Also find a lot of the ones I loved as a kid seem stretched out with more boring parts than I remember as an adult.  A lot of the classics I may dislike some aspect -- hate _The Rite of Spring_ and _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ (yes, I hate Mickey's section!) in _Fantasia_ and always skip them -- but I love the rest so I would never say I hate the movie.  There are a fair number where I make the kids tell me when my favorite scenes come on but am happy to skip the rest.  But I wouldn't say I actively dislike them, because there are still parts I really enjoy.


----------



## DISfanboy

I HATE chicken little, fox and the hound, atlantis, black cauldron, alice in wonderland (animated), and emperor's new groove


----------



## Rekenna

Bambi and Princess & the Frog are the 2 that come to mind.


----------



## Mickey'sZebra<3

this thread is funny to read as most people hate my favourites  (Princess and the frog, Hunchback, Mulan, Pocahontas) 

A few I dont like - Cars, Pinnochio, Bugs life, UP


----------



## CandyHead09

Lilo and Stich, Pinnochio (love Jimmeny cricket though of course!), Dumbo is so sad but I love the charachter and the song baby mine! And I already hate this new one Gnomeo and Juliet? HOW STUPID IS THAT?! What is Disney thinking?! Bambi and Fox and the hound come to mind as well. Brave little toaster, White Fang, James and The Giant Peach, Angels in the outfield, Mighty Joe Young, Home on The Range, Tigger movie (so sad and over dramatic not like pooh at all :[ ) Chicken little, valient, the game plan, wall-e, all the high school musicals,


----------



## lizabu

I don't care for many of the direct to video sequels. These are my other least favorite movies

The Rescuers
Treasure Planet
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Dinosaur
The Black Cauldron
Sword & the Stone
Atlantis
The road to el dorado
Brave little toaster

ETA- the old Tron too...boring


----------



## DISfanboy

lizabu said:


> I don't care for many of the direct to video sequels. These are my other least favorite movies
> 
> The Rescuers
> Treasure Planet
> Hunchback of Notre Dame
> Dinosaur
> The Black Cauldron
> Sword & the Stone
> Atlantis
> The road to el dorado
> Brave little toaster
> 
> ETA- the old Tron too...boring



FYI  The Road to El Dorado  isn't a Disney movie. It's from Dreamworks Animation


----------



## DarlingDisneyGirls

1walle
2babie 
3lilo and stich(if you wach to many times)
4101 d
5tron
6 freaky friday(new one)
7mulan


----------



## terbethk

I think the only older movies I don't like are Bambi and Dumbo. I guess I'm not a huge Fox and the Hound or Lady and the Tramp. 

I'm also not a huge fan of The Incredibles, Up, Mulan, Pocahontas, and prob a few others. 

The Great Mouse Detective, however, is my second favorite Disney movie


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

I never even bothered to watch Treasure Planet and I fell asleep with Atlantis. 

Haven't watched Meet the Robinsons, the movie with the cows (sorry, can't remember the name in English) and I was absolutely bored with Chicken Little. Not a big fan of Cars either and, even when they're good movies I can't understand why Toy Story attracts kids and adults SO much.
I'm sure there was other pixar movie i didn't like but I can't remember which one it was...


----------



## >Ash<

Home On The Range
Tarzan
Meet The Robinsons


aweful ... godaweful disney at its worst in my opinion.... 

they have got on the right track at the min tho because i love princess and the frog and i thought Tangled was entertaining... we need more of the classic musical disney movies that made disney so popular in the day...


----------



## homedad

never have seen the entire Alice in Wonderland original....no interest


----------



## THE3jsmom

I pretty much love all the movies but Alice and Wonderland and Dumbo are the two the I do not like at all.


----------



## RCaroll

Not a fan of Bambi or Dumbo..sorry Mickey


----------



## Wailea

101 Dalmatians. I think the animation looks atrocious in that movie.
I'm not a big fan of Alice in Wonderland either, I find it silly, but not in a good way.


----------



## themermaidgirl

I found Cars and Chicken Little terrible.
I love Pinocchio up to the donkeys bit where he's calling for Mommy.  Breaks my heart and terrifies me.

I'm probably one of the few who actually loved Treasure Planet though.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I don't like Bambi, I can take or leave pinnochio & I hated the Black Cauldron.

Though the one film I really can't stand is the Hunchback of Notre Dame. I don't get it.... I tried to like it but unfortunately I could never see the appeal. There, I said it, I feel much better now


----------



## scarscar93

I guess I'm in good company when it comes to Dumbo (except for the Pink Elephants segment) and Bambi. I used to like Cars, but it just doesn't hold a candle to Toy Story or Monsters Inc.

And I watched Pinocchio again yesterday for the first time in years. I cannot for the life of me figure out why I liked it so much when I was little. Probably just because I wanted to be the Blue Fairy.


----------



## baseballdad27

one word

FANTASMIC


----------



## brocklesnar69

I hate how pretty much all Disney movies portray hunters as badguys. What total rubbish. 

Pocahontas
Anastasia
Mulan
Lilo & Stitch
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Tarzan
Meet the Robinsons

...all do nothing for me.


----------



## Edgehopper

I dislike most of the canon between Lion King and Meet the Robinsons--Pocahontas, Mulan, Hercules, Emperor's New Groove, Atlantis, etc.  Then again, I didn't even bother seeing Brother Bear, Home on the Range, and Treasure Planet...


----------



## princess@heart

Edgehopper said:


> I dislike most of the canon between Lion King and Meet the Robinsons--Pocahontas, Mulan, Hercules, Emperor's New Groove, Atlantis, etc.  Then again, I didn't even bother seeing Brother Bear, Home on the Range, and Treasure Planet...



I pretty much agree here, except I do like Mulan, Lilo & Stitch, and Toy Story.   DH is a Cars fan for some reason. 

I really don't like the Black Cauldron.  And Jungle Book puts me to sleep.


----------



## Edgehopper

princess@heart said:


> I pretty much agree here, except I do like Mulan, Lilo & Stitch, and Toy Story.   DH is a Cars fan for some reason.
> 
> I really don't like the Black Cauldron.  And Jungle Book puts me to sleep.



Toy Story and other Pixar movies aren't part of the canon!  I love all of the Pixar movies except Cars, which I think is OK and the GF hates (she also loves every other Pixar movie).


----------



## PrincessBri12

I know I'm gonna get a lot of hate messages for this, but I don't really like 'Beauty and the Beast.' But there's a LOT of things I like about the movie:

The score is beautifully made.
The story is crafted very beautifully.
The songs are very excellent. The title song and 'Be Our Guest' are on my favorite Disney song list.
The side characters are also a lot of fun, particularly the help in the castle.
I like how the movie tosses in some good comedy to lighten up an otherwise dark movie. I do find myself chuckling at scenes where Lumiere and Cogsworth are bickering.
The Beast is a very good male lead, even though he can be frightening in some scenes.
And to top it off, I can highly relate to Belle.
It's the villain that makes the film suffer in my opinion. Whenever I think of great Disney villains, I think of something along the lines of Ratigan, Ursula and Jafar. Gaston, to me, just felt annoying, narcissistic and a complete jerk. Overall, I think this phrase sums it up: 'One bad apple spoils the whole barrel.' And Gaston's that bad apple.

Other flicks I don't like:

Fantasia (although the sequel did a LOT better and felt a bit more interesting, my personal favorite segments being 'Donald's Ark,' 'Rhapsody in Blue' and obviously 'Sorcerer's Apprentice.')
Snow Dogs (The plot's too stupid to stomach and I think Cuba Gooding Jr. tried way too hard to be funny in this.)
Lady and the Tramp (The middle of the movie was very mean-spirited to me, even as an adult. Although I would give it credit that it had some great characters, a very sweet beginning and end and the songs are good. It's pretty much a sandwich movie.)
Sorcerer's Apprentice (Why would they take what was a great Mickey short and have the cast be completely human? That just says 'stupidity.')


----------



## tianna26

Fantasia
Wall e
Monster inc 
Cars 1 &2
Wreck it ralph


----------



## agavegirl1

My daughter is in California working on a project for Pixar right now and we have seen every Disney movie.  She is living her dream.  We have loved most of them, however, my daughter is quite the feminist and some of the older "princess" movies do bother us...(I have three very independent women who are my daughters).  They love Belle and Merida but not so much Cinderella, Snow White or Aurora.

My one son, didn't like "Robin Hood" or any princess movie for that matter.  

Disney movies are still a matter of individual taste. 

Me...and my Disney daughter....we love them all for different reasons.  She is an artist and animator and her current mentor is the artistic director for "Finding Nemo" so she is thrilled.


----------



## Cavy

Sleeping Beauty 

Also, I didn't much like Wall-E. It came out when I was in grad school, and all my colleagues were excited about how it revived silent movie traditions, etc., but when I saw it I was pretty underwhelmed


----------



## Ginacrella

Bolt
Bambi
Atlantis
Treasure Planet
John Carter
Meet the Robinsons


----------



## Nakkira

brocklesnar69 said:


> I hate how pretty much all Disney movies portray hunters as badguys. What total rubbish.
> 
> Pocahontas
> Anastasia
> Mulan
> Lilo & Stitch
> Hunchback of Notre Dame
> Tarzan
> Meet the Robinsons
> 
> ...all do nothing for me.



I am not being smug, but Anastasia is not a Disney movie.


----------



## schmeve

I'm not a fan of Pinocchio. It just never appealed to me. I'm also not a fan of the original 3 princess movies. They always bored me and it might be in part because Little Mermaid was the first movie I saw in theaters and all the princesses there after hold a special place in my heart. I hate most of the DVD sequels/prequels except Lion King 1 1/2 & The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning. For some reason I remember liking Hunchback when I was younger, but I recently watched it and couldn't finish it.


----------



## frost moglin

Mulan
The plot and characters were just OK and I found the songs very boring and forgettable. Also, Shan Yu is one of Disney's worst villains IMO. He looks pretty intimidating but since he has about two lines in the entire movie he is extremely forgettable. 

Snow White and the Seven Dwarves *hides*
I understand why it was so popular at the time since it was one of the first (the first?) animated movies but it hasn't aged very well in my opinion. To me Snow White is far too passive as a character; she just sort of sits around and lets things happen to her instead of making her own decisions like Belle or Ariel (my favorite and second favorite Disney princesses respectively.) Also, the songs are nice enough but not as good as some of the songs in the Disney Renaissance movies.  

I don't hate either of them but I don't think they're among Disney's best either.


----------



## littleorangebird

Okay, here it goes...............

Sleeping Beauty	
The Rescuers Down Under	
Tarzan	
Atlantis	
Treasure Planet
Brother Bear
Home on the Range	
Chicken Little	
Meet the Robinsons	
Bolt	

I'm really beginning to hate Pocohontas also

And for Pixar...............Brave, Cars, and Cars 2


----------



## Swim Spence

Personally, I don't hate any classics from Disney. Bambi, Dumbo, and maybe Alice in Wonderland would be considered classics I'm not big on. 

As for newer disney movies, Chicken Little, Wall-e, and Meet the Robinsons are 3 unbearable ones for sure


----------



## Voigan

Pocahontas:
I don't mind the historical inaccuracies in the movie but the plot is far too preachy and generic for me. Also, Ratcliffe is a lousy villain. I know not every Disney villain can be as awesome as Frollo, Ursula, Gaston, or Hades but Ratcliffe seems more like a comedic villain sidekick like LeFou from BatB rather than the movies big bad. 

The Lion King (yes, the first one not the DTV schlock):
I never understood why so many people like this movie so much.  OK, I admit, the first third or so of the movie is great; the Circle of Life opening, the wildebeest stampede, Mufasas death, and so on are all awesome. If the whole movie was as good as the first 25 minutes or so then it would probably oust The Little Mermaid as my second favorite Disney movie (Beauty and the Beast is my top favorite). But the movie kind of falls apart after Simba is exiled and it never really gets back on track.

The second act drags on too long while Simba plays around with Timon and Pumbaa (am I the only one who find the Hakuna Matata song kind of annoying?) and Simba's decision to return to Pride Rock is too easy in my opinion. Instead of deciding to take responsibility and coming to terms with Mufasa's death on his own, Simba goes back to give Scar the boot only because Nala, Rafiki, and Mufasa tell him to.  

The finale is better than the middle of the movie but not as good as the conclusions to BatB, Mermaid, or Hunchback in my opinion. To me having Scar fight Simba directly is unfitting for his character; the movie builds him up as more of a schemer rather than a direct antagonist like Gaston. Scar knew he couldn't beat Mufasa mano a mano so he tricked him into getting stampeded by the wildebeests, but when Simba show up Scar seems perfectly willing to take him on directly instead of using his wits. There isn't really much tension to the battle since Simba is much bigger, stronger, and younger than Scar is so in a straight confrontation Scar doesn't stand a chance. *I haven't seen the movie in years so I might be remembering it incorrectly.*  

After Scar's death everything is fixed far too easily. Was Scar really such a bad king that it stopped raining, all the waterholes dried up, and all the plants died? And Simba (who has no experience leading a pride, while Scar had presumably spent most of his adult life watching Mufasa do exactly that in the hope that he would be the leader someday) can fix everything in couple of years tops? I know that several years of lean rations in which most of the pride starves to death would be too much of a downer for a Disney movie but the "Simba is back so everything is fine now" ending has always bothered me. 
I don't hate TLK but I think it's one of Disney's most overrated movies.


----------



## lolainkent

I like this thread!

I have an odd reason for hating Sleeping Beauty: I watched it at age 6 and was sick during it (I spare you all the details!) and I now fully associate that movie with being sick.  Maybe I'll re-watch it when DD is a bit older and see if I can get past this.

I found the middle of Peter Pan to go on forever, though I love the story and the premise (and I loved Hook as a child).

Fantasia bored me to tears as a child.


----------



## pixieprincess72

I really don't care for Cars or The Incredibles. Never bothered to see Ratatouille. Of the princesses, I'm not a big fan of Snow White. Don't think I've ever seem Hunchback of Notre Dame. Oh and I don't like all the Disney Fairy movies, although I really love Tink and Peter Pan. Never thought I was a fan of Toy Story or Monsters Inc but i recently saw Monsters U and Toy Story 3 and I've changed my mind! I enjoyed both. 
Surprised to see how many people on here dislike Pocahontas and Robin Hood- I love them!


----------



## Ryan1989

DUMBO!!!
I watched it for the 1st time a few months ago, and I think it may the worst Disney movie. i won't even go to Stroybook Circus or ride Dumbo anymore!


----------



## mchac430

The Black Couldren.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

We just tried to watch Mulan (neither of us have seen it all the way through) and realized that its kind of boring.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I don't care for Mulan, Hercules, or The Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## lovelygirl1975

I have to say I love so many of the movies listed here as unliked...Several are in my  favorites list.  

But on to don't likes:   
*Dumbo & Bambi- too sad,  
*Fantasia- soooo boring and weird ( I teach preschool at an elementary school and every  time the music teacher is absent his sub shows this movie.  I suffer through whatever portion we get for 25 torturous minutes!).  
*Anything princess- except Brave and Princess and the Frog  (DH loves the beauty and the beast stage show at DHS, I just saw it as a good opportunity for a nap.)
*POTC- don't hate them, just don't love them- and I love Johnny Depp just not these movies.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

I don't like Ratatouille. I have a terrible fear of rats and mice, even animated ones and this distracted me from whatever the plot was. Well, the mice in Cinderella are okay because they're really cartoony.

I also don't like...well, Finding Nemo. I know that a lot of people love this movie but I just get bored.


----------



## pinkflamingos

Disney: Mulan and Pocahontas are incredibly boring to me. I also don't like all those princess sequels except for BATB: The Enchanted Christmas. 

PIXAR: Finding Nemo, A Bug's Life, The Incredibles and I have a feeling the new PIXAR film Planes will be on this list too, it just looks like a rip off of Cars. 

Then there were the ones I just skipped and probably will never see:
The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Chicken Little, Home on the Range


----------



## Jafar30

Never really cared for Pocahontas myself

And my reaction to people not liking or caring for the Incredibles


----------



## DoleWhippedPascal

disneyfav4ever said:


> I never liked Cars that much. I've only watched it through the entire way once.



I agree. I never liked Cars. Also, and I am very sorry for all the fans out there, I just do not like Brave! I like the message, and Merida's character, but I just didn't find the storyline to be very strong. Also a lot of the movie was in the dark which I didn't like. I just kind of confused and a little disappointed with Disney


----------



## figment80

I have never liked Fantasia (its my mom's favorite).  There has always been something about that movie that I have never liked.


----------



## merida1368

Not a fan of Finding Nemo, Cars, the Incredibles or Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## Starclassic

Wall-E


----------



## SeattleSuz

Dumbo
Atlantis
Treasure Planet

Swiss Family Robinson
Pete's Dragon

Ratatouille


----------



## SeattleSuz

Jafar30 said:


> Never really cared for Pocahontas myself
> 
> And my reaction to people not liking or caring for the Incredibles



LOL on the Larry David reaction!!  I am shocked as well.  it's one of my DHs favorites and he normally never watches a movie more than once, cept The Incredibles.


----------



## MagicalMeg

I very much dislike Princess and the Frog.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Pocahontas
Dumbo
Bambi
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Fox and the Hound

Princess and the Frog didn't really keep our attention, but I didn't dislike it so much.


----------



## rabyoga

Not a fan of Lion King- although I did enjoy Lion King 1 1/2.
Snow White scared me so much as a child, I still have trouble watching it.


----------



## peyjenk

I can't watch _Fantasia_ without fast-forwarding.

I find it terribly bloated (forgive me, Walt!)


----------



## peyjenk

queenofspoons said:


> on a simlar note the haunted mansion adatiption is just plain degrading to the orignal ride, please let the remake live up to it name.



Preach it! Amen!


----------



## princesserinrose

MagicalMeg said:


> I very much dislike Princess and the Frog.



I hate saying it, but I couldn't stay awake during it


----------



## MickeyLover17

Bedknobs and Broomsticks did nothing for me, although I loved the song "The Age of Not Believing" and I love Angela Lansbury.

In terms of Pixar, Cars 2. I absolutely hated the movie... I felt it was a waste of my time and honestly was never needed as a movie. On that same note, I am reallly not looking forward to Planes.

It felt good to get that off my chest.


----------



## old lady

I didn't like the Hunchback of North Dame. It was not suppose to be a book for children to begin with.


----------



## cbeeindisney

Brother Bear
& 
Dumbo- I just can't watch it!


----------



## mickeysurfs

Lady and the tramp. I just could not get into it.


----------



## Axlcat

_Cars_ is my least favorite Disney film.  I did not bother to see the sequel since it looked like more of the same.


----------



## VintageDisneyGirl

Pocahontas while I really like the music I don't like the movie. 

As for Pixar movies I'm not a fan of The Incredibles and Finding Nemo.

I've tried several times to watch Meet the Robinsons and Wall-E each time they are on TV and I just can't get into it.


----------



## QueenRuth

Here is my list. 

I dislike.

Ratatouille
Pirates of the Caribbean. all films
Up
The Little Mermaid
Tarzan. I like the Phil Collins songs though
Chicken Little 
John Carter
Toy Story 3

Yuk I can not stand the following.

Hannah Montana film
Mary Poppins
The Parent Trap
Mars Needs Moms


----------



## jdb in AZ

Loved the original Parent Trap.  Hate the Lindsay Lohan version.

Really didn't like Brave.  The whole thing of turning her mom into a bear was just stoopid. And the way Merida's lil bros got away with anything they wanted. 

The original Cars was o.k.  Cars 2 -- meh.  We did enjoy RSR at Disneyland.

the Haunted Mansion movie was yuck.

the mindless Dory character in Finding Nemo grated on me like fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Bill007

Sleeping Beauty and Alice in Wonderland. Alice was just way too bizarre as other posters mentioned. I also thought Fantasia was extremely dull.


----------



## 8lovesmickey

The Brave Little Toaster!! My son loved it and watched it over and over.  Blech!


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Against popular opinion but I didn't care for Lilo and Stitch


----------



## Bill007

myheartisinFlorida said:


> Against popular opinion but I didn't care for Lilo and Stitch


Me either. Stitch was pretty annoying.


----------



## Sora321

I've never liked The Aristocats. I think it's the only one of the animated classic films that I don't like. And I don't know why. I guess it is kind of dull.


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Bill007 said:


> Me either. Stitch was pretty annoying.


Lilo is what ruined it for me. She was an annoying little brat, LOL


----------



## Bill007

However, in spite of the fact I wasn't wild about Lilo and Stitch, I am a big Elvis fan.


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Bill007 said:


> However, in spite of the fact I wasn't wild about Lilo and Stitch, I am a big Elvis fan.


Same


----------



## kbelle8995

Pinocchio.  Seriously walked out of a showing when I was middle school.  They were showing it on a Cruise ship.  It was more traumatic than Bambi.  

Didn't even finish Brave as well.  I just got bored


----------



## Bill007

Yeah, I found Brave pretty dull too. Definitely not up the usual Disney/Pixar standards in my opinion. 
But Pinocchio? I enjoy that one.


----------



## JennyMP03

Wow, I forgot all about this thread. I was 25 when I started it. So many years ago... 

I still don't like Pinocchio. Sorry, guys.


----------



## suedon70

myheartisinFlorida said:


> Against popular opinion but I didn't care for Lilo and Stitch



That's my least favorite Disney movie...


----------



## L&Lfan

I honestly like every Walt era film.


----------



## sptfr97

8lovesmickey said:


> The Brave Little Toaster!! My son loved it and watched it over and over.  Blech!



Whaaaat? I _LOVE _The Brave Little Toaster!!!  

Not a huge fan of Bambi or Pinocchio.  Lilo & Stitch is _okaaaay_, but Lilo is a brat, and it just makes me cringe. 

I absolutely cannot stand Nightmare Before Christmas, but I'm not a Tim Burton fan anyway. (Edit: Add Wall-E to this list. Just... why?! WHY?! So, so, so bad. )


----------



## toonaspie

Prepare for some pretty unpopular opinions: 

I feel like Bolt was a waste of animation.  The storyline is the blandest thing you could ever animate a film to, IMO.

Brave is disappointing, a huge letdown for me.  And the main character is completely unlikable.  Honestly I think Merida is the worst Disney princess of the whole bunch, even worse than Aurora or Ariel.

Tangled is a pretty meh film.  I barely remember the songs and the characters are pretty bland and uninteresting.

Up is THE MOST OVERRATED ANIMATED FILM EVER!  Holy moly!  I mean it's not to say it's a bad film but to me it's a pretty meh film that requires too much suspension of belief.

And then there's Frozen, the writing for that film was so convoluted, it gives you a headache.  So many plot holes and things that didn't make sense.  I was confused as to how Elsa's powers were supposed to work.  Seems like the writers did too, cause you can definitely notice the development hell that this film was plagued with.


----------



## Haz23

A Bug's Life
Lilo & Stitch


----------



## supernova

QueenRuth said:


> Here is my list.
> 
> Yuk I can not stand the following.
> 
> Hannah Montana film
> Mary Poppins
> The Parent Trap
> Mars Needs Moms


I'm not 100% certain, but I BELIEVE Mars Needs Moms was done by a different studio and then distributed under the Disney name.  Similar to how the 1980 film "Popeye" is also under the Disney umbrella.  Neither is an actual Disney film, but there's no denying Disney's marketing and promotion powers, so let's give it to them to pretend that it's theirs.


----------



## supernova

VintageDisneyGirl said:


> Pocahontas while I really like the music I don't like the movie.
> 
> As for Pixar movies I'm not a fan of The Incredibles.


Same here.  That movie was just too damn long.  It could (should) have ended quite a few times, but it just wouldn't.  The movie just kept dragging on and on and on.  I won't be seeing the second movie this summer.


----------



## BrianL

supernova said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but I BELIEVE Mars Needs Moms was done by a different studio and then distributed under the Disney name.  Similar to how the 1980 film "Popeye" is also under the Disney umbrella.  Neither is an actual Disney film, but there's no denying Disney's marketing and promotion powers, so let's give it to them to pretend that it's theirs.



You are correct about Mars Needs Moms. It was done by ImageMovers Digital, a joint venture of The Walt Disney Company and Robert Zemeckis's ImageMovers studio. They also did the motion-capture film A Christmas Carol. ImageMovers still exists, but IM Digital was shut down after Mars Needs Moms failed to perform. At any rate, it was not a Walt Disney Animation Studios production.


----------



## supernova

BrianL said:


> You are correct about Mars Needs Moms. It was done by ImageMovers Digital, a joint venture of The Walt Disney Company and Robert Zemeckis's ImageMovers studio. They also did the motion-capture film A Christmas Carol. ImageMovers still exists, but IM Digital was shut down after Mars Needs Moms failed to perform. At any rate, it was not a Walt Disney Animation Studios production.


Makes sense.  Zero merchandise for the film, which is unusual for Disney.  If I didn't know any better, I would have figured "Meet the Robinsons" was also not Disney.


----------



## BrianL

supernova said:


> Makes sense.  Zero merchandise for the film, which is unusual for Disney.  If I didn't know any better, I would have figured "Meet the Robinsons" was also not Disney.



Yeah, those early days of the CG movies was a little weird. I think it was obvious that Mars Needs Moms was going to be a miss, so they just quietly moved it through. When I see it, it looks like a straight-to-video type of movie. Meet the Robinsons is actually an odd entry from Disney, though actually quite good.


----------



## lunasea

Probably a good 80% of the classics and some of the ones post 1980s. That's the beauty of it all - so many choices, you don't need to like them all.


----------



## old lady

Lesleyluvsdisney said:


> I hate Robin Hood!! It just annoys me - dont know why!!!




It probably because it wasn't very though of in my opinion but i like it.


----------



## Helvetica

The Good Dinosaur
Monsters, Inc
A Bug's Life
Pinocchio
Dumbo
Chicken Little


----------



## Eeyore54 fred

Never watched Chicken Little, Home on the Range, Meet the Robinsons or The Good Dinosaur.   Didn’t like Atlantis or Treasure Planet. My DD when she was young was terrified of the cat in Cinderella and Ursula in The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Sparkly

Tried watching Robin Hood yesterday and couldn't finish it- it gets really depressing around the middle bit and just isn't as good as I remembered it being. Not keen on Sword In The Stone either.


----------



## NYIrunDisney

The two I dislike aren't going to make me any friends, but I really don't like Lilo and Stitch or M'oana. Stitch is annoying to me, and M'oana is formulaic, and I always felt the movie was more about Maui.


----------



## 4leobeans

Reading this thread makes me realize I really haven't seen that many Disney movies!

That said, I love the majority of the movies from the 90s forward. For me, the old ones just do not stand the test of time for the most part. I certainly haven't seen them all, but I've tried to go back and watch some with my kids.

While Robin Hood is beloved, I couldn't get past the sheriff....and Snow White? Ugh, really nothing good about the movie. I realize it's from a different time, but the ideas, overtones and "heroine" in the movie have no redeeming qualities.
I've never seen Pinocchio or Dumbo, but I'm sure I wouldn't get those either. 

My favourite movie for many years was the Little Mermaid, but certainly watching as an adult, Ariel was a PITA . I admit, I love the Pixar movies, Moana and Frozen....just great songs and good messages


----------



## Sakina

no


----------



## Bill007

Originally I mentioned Lilo and Stitch but I've rewatched it and actually liked it after all. However, Fantasia and Alice in Wonderland remain at the bottom of my list.


----------



## Captain Kittens

I would have to think about this but the first thing that comes to mind are the Alice "reboots/sequels". I had such huge high hopes and it ended up being pure trash to me. Disney should have given it a frame by frame remake like they are doing now instead of a new story.


----------



## Neon Cactus

There's several I really don't like much.  Bambi, Alice in Wonderland, Sword in the Stone, Robin Hood (absolutely can't stand them putting in college fight songs during the big archery tournament scene, though it did have a couple of good songs), Black Cauldron, Rescuers Down Under, Pocahontas, Home on the Range, Chicken Little, Meet the Robinsons, and pretty much every direct to video sequel of the Eisner era.  I'm glad they've been getting back to better films lately.


----------



## Aladar2004

Not a big fan of Pinocchio. But our Danish VA and singer Daimi saves it as Pinocchio.


----------



## Notchuck

Whats with all the bambi hate?

Aside from Beauty and the Beast(which is a masterpiece) and Aladin  Most of renaissance movies i don't care much for.(Granted i haven't Rescuers down under. also One Hundred and One Dalmatians.

Though 
like most people  Home on the range and Chicken Little are the only Disney i dispise


----------



## thescrewballgirl

I don't care for Lilo and Stitch. No matter how many chances I've given it, I just can't get into it.


----------



## ariel768

Sword in the Stone


----------



## ManhattanMcC

Escape from Witch Mountain and Polyanna. For some reason I have a distain for both…


----------



## ActingDude17

Some of the more obscure older films I've never seen and there are many throughout the studio's history I haven't seen in many years, but what's coming to my mind right now is just how overrated I think _Moana_ is. The word was used earlier in this thread and I agree - the plot felt formulaic to me. I'll add that the characters weren't very compelling either. The animation and music were pretty good. But I do think it's the weakest film of the Revival Era.


----------

